# Enfuse error



## mooshoepork (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm having some trouble with enfuse. I've installed it, and verified my serial number. I'm getting the following error when previewing or enfusing. 

"Error running enfuse"

Then the log file says: 


The error occured when trying to run this command:
"/Users/nobugsinyourrugs/Downloads/LREnfuse.lrplugin/bin/enfuse-openmp" -o "/var/folders/ny/nyr1+qSsGoOdTgVGt49dS++++TI/-Tmp-/LREnfusePreviews/preview.jpg"  --exposure-weight=1 --saturation-weight=0.2 --contrast-weight=0 --contrast-window-size=5 --depth=16 --compression=100  "/var/folders/ny/nyr1+qSsGoOdTgVGt49dS++++TI/-Tmp-/LREnfusePreviews/aligned_0000.tif" "/var/folders/ny/nyr1+qSsGoOdTgVGt49dS++++TI/-Tmp-/LREnfusePreviews/aligned_0001.tif" "/var/folders/ny/nyr1+qSsGoOdTgVGt49dS++++TI/-Tmp-/LREnfusePreviews/aligned_0002.tif" 

Any ideas? I'm running snow leopard.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 10, 2011)

Mooshoepork, welcome to the forums.  I'm not a Mac guy, but it doesn't seem right that the LREnfuse /bin folder should be living in your User /Downloads directory.  Any Mac / Enfuse users, please chime in.


----------



## mooshoepork (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I imagine this might turn up in a google search, so for those who have the same problem, try installing the app in the plug-in section. That seems to have solved my problem. 

Cheers


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting back with the solution mooshoepork


----------

